# vegetative stage



## skunk (Aug 17, 2005)

when you all are reffering to vegetative stage is that like when they have tiny buds forming all over .? also why am i having problems getting in chat room ? i click on it then java starts takes about 5 minutes then my whole page disapears back to my isp page and i have to refresh whole thing ?


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 17, 2005)

buds?...i think thats the begining of the flower stage...

the veg stage it the phase where the plant build up itself so it can supply alot of energy to the "flowers"  it can take anywhere to 2 weeks to 6 weeks


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 18, 2005)

Marijuana planted outdoors in the spring will veg until the nights get about as long as they are right now.  Increasing nighttime lengths induce flowering so the plants can complete their life cycle before winter.
Under artificial light and light cycle manipulation, plants can be kept in the vegatative state for years.


----------



## skunk (Aug 18, 2005)

tyvm . so that means it time for flower and blooming solution rt .


----------



## Max (Aug 20, 2005)

skunk said:
			
		

> tyvm . so that means it time for flower and blooming solution rt .



Sure, but you can give them supplemental indoor light to keep them in veg, if you want.


----------



## skunk (Aug 20, 2005)

tyvm . but wanting it to hurry and bud  so i can get rid of it.


----------

